# Name Of Wheel



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

anybody know the name of these rims and where a good place to get them online is besides ebay??


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

i think this are vision wheels?? they look familiar but not sure tho..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are Vision Bruser 161. Black. I had a set of the machined once...long long ago.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

on those is 14X8 4-110 4+4B what i want for an 08 650i?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

either vision or douglas... they look a little like a douglas wheel


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep those are the vision bruiser 161 in black I actually want a set of these with like 28 mudlites for the trails


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a set for sale if anyone wants em message me at 6014412300


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Vision wheels. - My buddy has a set of these in their older/first design(has a bit wider spoke). They're a good 3-4lbs heavier than his SS212's, even heavier than my stock steelies.


----------

